

Upcoming Mobile Operating Systems - technologeek
http://www.technologeek.net/5-upcoming-mobile-operating-systems/

======
eliben
IMHO relying _solely_ on the web platform (HTML5, etc) for your OS is a
mistake. I don't see Firefox OS succeed in more than niche markets - it's just
purely worse than stock android in every respect.

~~~
weavie
They are targeting lower cost devices selling in developing countries. I'm not
sure how they think using slower software on slower hardware is good idea.

~~~
asiekierka
I'm using a Geeksphone Peak right now, and it's VERY fast and responsive,
especially with newer software. Same with the Keon, which contains a lot of
the "target-level" hardware. As long as apps are made specifically for Gecko,
it should be fine.

~~~
technologeek
The Peak is a monster in terms of performance GPU and CPU. I wanted to buy it,
it is very cheap. However, it is out of stock on the official website ;( Do
you have any other way to get one?

